# Newer VW Roof Rack bars w/ Rapid Aero style Thule Carriers



## wirelessness (Dec 12, 2009)

I know the newer Volkswagen roof rack bars have channels similar to the Thule Rapid Aero bars. My question is: Are they compatible with Thule carriers using the Xadapt9 adapter? Or do you have to clamp the carriers on? I like the look of the OEM VW rack but don't want to be forced to buy VW carriers or use clamps on an Aero style bar.

Or would I be better of getting the Thule Rapid Aero bars and towers?

Thanks!!!


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

they will be compatible with xadapters...most likely xadapt9 for bike racks.

i think the vw oem stuff usually costs more than the thule system, and with the complete thule system, you can get a fairing that fits, and also have the rack keyed the same.


----------



## wirelessness (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update!!!

I thought I heard the Thule fairing fit the OEM rack?


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

i cannot answer this with 100% certainty, since i've never tried to install the fairing on the vw bars, but the hardware for the thule fairing actually wraps around the thule aero bar, which is a different profile than the vw oem bars.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

so if you are looking to attach a thule fairing to the oem vw bars, you'll want to find a thule fairing part number (for example) 871 or 872...instead of the 871xt or 872xt (as examples)
the older part (without the xt) will work...the xt hardware wraps around the bar.


----------



## wirelessness (Dec 12, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the information. I am not sure if I will need a fairing or not as of yet. I am hoping the OEM bars are fairly quiet.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

wirelessness said:


> I know the newer Volkswagen roof rack bars have channels similar to the Thule Rapid Aero bars. My question is: Are they compatible with Thule carriers using the Xadapt9 adapter? Or do you have to clamp the carriers on? I like the look of the OEM VW rack but don't want to be forced to buy VW carriers or use clamps on an Aero style bar.
> 
> Or would I be better of getting the Thule Rapid Aero bars and towers?
> 
> Thanks!!!


To use the T-slot, it will depend on the carrier you use. The 594's, will still clamp around the bar for the front mounts. The some of the fork mounted carriers with the Xadapt kits will utilize the T-slots.

Fairing? You'll have to drill the bars in order to mount the hardware from underneath, due to the extra height of the cross bars.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

You don't need to drill the bars to mount the fairing to the factory VW bars. The fairing kit should come with the bolts that slip into the channel (like the Xadapt deal...I have mine laying around and can take some photos if you want). 

IMO the fairing is a complete waste of money. We ran the fairing on our MKV Rabbit with VW bars for a while. No difference in gas mileage. Wind noise was actually a bit worse with the fairing than it was without it. 

Last time I was at the dealership I saw VW is running a special on their rack accessories. Forget what the deal is, but the fork mount carriers sold through VW are Thule carriers. We've had ours for about three years and love them. I hear good things about their upright carriers as well.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...leaner-install-on-OEM-Racks&highlight=fairing

The Barracuda holder is a Mont Blanc holder


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

Fairly certain that the VW factory rack is made by Thule. My VW-parts guy tells me that all the rack accessories in the book are thule accessories (ie, dealer is wholesale buying thule stuff).


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh - and aside from the craptacular wheel straps, I dig the Barracuda rack. Currently have one installed on my OEM BMW rack .Yes, it will fit if any BMW owners were stupid enough to spring for the OEM rack - mine came with my wagon


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

There is no hiding the fork mount carriers sold by VW are made by Thule. They came in a Thule box and say Thule on the trays. Think I paid $89 or $99 per carrier from the dealer which was better than any deal I could find online for comparable carriers. 

Bars are likely Thule as well since they make bars for many manufacturers (the factory bars for my Mazda 5 are Thule).


----------



## wirelessness (Dec 12, 2009)

Do you know which Thule model the fork mount carriers are compatible with? My dealer is quoting much more than $99 for the ones they have in stock.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

When I purchased the carriers three years ago it was the Thule Velo Vice Pro. Ford of Europe sold the Thule Velo Vice through their accessory catalog. Thule's website doesn't list it so I'm guessing the Velo Vice series may only be sold through vehicle manufacturer accessories.

I love my Velo Vice Pro. The tray isn't made out of the thinner, cheaper looking flexible aluminum like many other carriers. The tray is made of very thick aluminum (similar to the Thule Echelon) and the head is a very stout piece of work (looks similar to the Thule Peleton). Only complaint I have is the strap is maybe a half inch too short to wrap around the rear of the Paragon due to the somewhat tall wheel. Otherwise it is great. Photo of my carrier is below:


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

wirelessness said:


> Do you know which Thule model the fork mount carriers are compatible with? My dealer is quoting much more than $99 for the ones they have in stock.


Check out the Thule Xadapt9 fitting instructions. It allows the Peleton, Echelon, & Prologue to be fitted to the T-slots.

If you check the sponsor for this forum....cracks & racks... the Prologue is their cheapest @ $81 plus the cost of the Xdapt9 kit.

also check out the rocky mounts euro pitchfork also. It's $90


----------

